# Five Stages of Flashlight Collecting



## griff (Jan 6, 2008)

the Five Stages of Flashlight Collecting:
Infatuation, Justification, Appropriation, Obsession, and Resale...........


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Great point!


----------



## jeffb (Jan 6, 2008)

griff said:


> the Five Stages of Flashlight Collecting:
> Infatuation, Justification, Appropriation, Obsession, and Resale...........



Then start all over again :wave:


jeffb


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Another good point! Shall we go for 3?


----------



## ltiu (Jan 6, 2008)

I've gone through the cycle 1.8 times already. I'm at the "obsession" stage of cycle #2.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 6, 2008)

Resale??

Never! ..... I'd rather give them away to other flashaholics! Some poor, unfortunate, flashaholic is going to be real happy when the Christmas Give-away rolls around again in about 12 months.


----------



## Griz (Jan 6, 2008)

griff said:


> the Five Stages of Flashlight Collecting:
> Infatuation, Justification, Appropriation, Obsession, and Resale...........


 
griff....you're kill'n me...

I seem to be stuck on obsession.

Griz


----------



## jeffb (Jan 6, 2008)

Insanity might be defined, as 

Repeating the same actions and thoughts over and over with the results not changing :mecry:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree that resale isn't a true stage. I'd never sell my stuff (without catastrophic financial need at least). Anything I don't want to upgrade or keep for sentimental value I give away.
Gifts, donations, etc. Sometimes a small trinket given as a gesture of good will or friendship can go so far.

I'd rather call it relinquishment than resale. For me it is quite the decision sometimes to let a light go.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 6, 2008)

jeffb said:


> Insanity might be defined, as
> 
> Repeating the same actions and thoughts over and over with the results not changing :mecry:


 
Not sure about that definition.... especially if someone runs a business and is great at making money, as the main result.

I have heard that stupidity can be defined as doing the same exact thing 999 times, and actually expecting a different result when doing the same, just one more time.


----------



## Griz (Jan 6, 2008)

jeffb said:


> Insanity might be defined, as
> 
> Repeating the same actions and thoughts over and over with the results not changing :mecry:


 
That's called procrastination....


----------



## Greenlead (Jan 6, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I have heard that stupidity can be defined as doing the same exact thing 999 times, and actually expecting a different result when doing the same, just one more time.



I thought that was "insanity".


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 6, 2008)

Greenlead said:


> I thought that was "insanity".


 
Otherwise sane people, do just that very thing. Like the woman who constantly takes back the cheating husband, every time she catches him cheating. He begs her to take him back, and she does. Once, okay. Twice is sort of pushing it. Three or more times, and you can say to her; "What are you? Stupid?"

Doesn't mean she's insane.... Just stupid.


----------



## Brozneo (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep! I've been through all 5 phases!


----------



## souptree (Jan 6, 2008)

I believe the expression is "Insanity is defined as repeating the same actions, while expecting different results."

In this spirit, I actually think Insanity should be added to Griff's list. I keep thinking the next light will be the one! :nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 6, 2008)

souptree said:


> In this spirit, I actually think Insanity should be added to Griff's list. I keep thinking the next light will be the one! :nana:


 
Now that's just crazy talk.... You wouldn't expect a key-chain light to do the same job as a Surefire M6. What you want is the "one" in each of several categories. Then you're going to need some redundant capability.... in each category. Then you'll need another one in each category for emergencies. Then another one in each category to keep in various places. For example; home, work, the car, travel-bag.....

When you think about it, it all makes sense. You just need *more* lights! Nothing insane about that. Nope, nothing at all. :tinfoil:


----------



## souptree (Jan 6, 2008)

It's true. I was lying. I actually *don't* think the next light will be the one!


----------



## woodrow (Jan 7, 2008)

griff said:


> the Five Stages of Flashlight Collecting:
> Infatuation, Justification, Appropriation, Obsession, and Resale...........


 
That totally describes how it works for me. I have bought and sold over 15 lights this past year. All were good lights (a couple of great ones) 

I see a light, find out everything I can about it here. Think about it for hours/days...decide why I NEED the light. Buy it....and then shortly sell it when something "better" comes out two weeks later.

The only lights I have regretted selling this year are the Pelican 7060, Fenix P3DR100 and my D-mini-SE digital with the 18650 tube. I just bought the D-mini back from the member I sold it too. Again, your discription totally fits.:laughing:


----------



## Saiga (Jan 7, 2008)

Damn, i've only been a CPF member, and therefore a legitimate,diagnosed, flashaholic for a very few months, and i'm already at least two lights into the "re-sale phase".:shakehead


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah... I think I'd rename the 5th stage detachment! while some may sell others would prefer to know the light was going to a good home 

Being a horder by nature I don't believe I'll ever reach that 5th stage


----------



## Garand (Jan 8, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I have heard that stupidity can be defined as doing the same exact thing 999 times, and actually expecting a different result when doing the same, just one more time.


 
That is also the definition of liberalism.


----------



## adamlau (Jan 8, 2008)

I am now officially in the resale stage as I just put up three Ultrafire WF-139 chargers for sale in the CPFMarketPlace


----------



## Saiga (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Monocrom* 

 
_
I have heard that stupidity can be defined as doing the same exact thing 999 times, and actually expecting a different result when doing the same, just one more time._

That is also the definition of liberalism.


Well said, Garand......well said !!! :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 9, 2008)

Saiga said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Monocrom*
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lolsign:

I concur.


----------



## AndrewAZ (Jan 9, 2008)

I just joined less than a month ago.. I started out with a 6p led then wanted more power and ordered a 9p with the p91 lamp, and now I have a fenix T1 arriving tomorrow at my door.. I caught myself in the HID section and finally said to myself that $400+ for a flashlight is too much and it needs to stop..


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 9, 2008)

The OP left out discovering USGI surplus tank searchlights. :green: 

Larry


----------



## adamlau (Jan 10, 2008)

AndrewAZ said:


> ...$400+ for a flashlight is too much and it needs to stop...


That is what my wife told me when she caught me today dropping $325 on SF diffusers, lanyards and lamp assemblies. She would have flipped her wig had she known that I had spent the money on accessories only. But you are absolutely right: $400+ for a flashlight is too much!


----------



## BamAlmighty (Jan 10, 2008)

When you go into Target once a week looking for clearance deals... might be a little early still, seemed like all the lights went on sales last year around the end of Feb - March.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 10, 2008)

adamlau said:


> That is what my wife told me when she caught me today dropping $325 on SF diffusers, lanyards and lamp assemblies. She would have flipped her wig had she known that I had spent the money on accessories only. But you are absolutely right: $400+ for a flashlight is too much!


 
LOL !

How did she find out how much you spent? Did you accidentally tell her?

Also..... I know I'm not the only one who owns LED drop-ins that cost more than the light itself. 

Ironically, $400 is what I got in Christmas money this past year. 
Hmm.... What to buy? :huh:


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Jan 10, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> LOL !
> 
> How did she find out how much you spent? Did you accidentally tell her?
> 
> ...


 
A Surefire Titan!


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 10, 2008)

nutz_about_lights said:


> A Surefire Titan!


 
I was thinking something closer to the 10x end of the spectrum.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 28, 2018)

Haven't read all the posts here.

But I have it on " good authority " . . . . 




When a Flashaholic finds a flashlight
he REALLY likes, he then goes and
buys a Second identical one.

Just in Case !


and . . . . .

When he learns that said light
is being DISCONTINUED < gasp >,
he quickly buys several MORE !

Just in Case !


and . . . .

When he later sees that a dozen
additional "New in Box" of that light
appear on a certain internet
auction site, he quickly decides to
Buy a few MORE !

Just in Case !



_


----------



## ChibiM (Feb 28, 2018)

Burgess, you're reviving something 10 years old, lol. 


First: hey, I think I need a new flashlight, let's look on the internet for one.

Then: Hey, there are even forums talking about flashlights

After 1 week: Wow, didn't know there were so many kinds

After 2 weeks: I ordered 2 to compare, and see which one I like the best to keep

After 1 month: I liked both, but I want one for in my truck

After 2 months: I just bought one for the wife, 2 for the kids, 1 for on my keychain, 2 for in the garage, and 5 for giveaways

After 6 months: Mail delivery guy rings the doorbell, you run to the door and the mail delivery guy aks if you bought a box full of flashlights... you nod,give him a tip to stay quiet to the wife, grab the box, run upstairs and open the box like a little child, grinning while hiding all the flashlights in every dark spot in the house....just in case


----------



## Burgess (Mar 6, 2018)

Still rings true !

Even a decade later !



_


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 6, 2018)

Month 22, you noticed an 8 foot gap between "just in case" flashlights in your spare bedroom.... and panic... 

Month 23, that problem solved.


----------



## Darth_Cholo (Mar 7, 2018)

Still in the "justification/ denial" stage myself.


----------



## griff (Mar 7, 2018)

thumbs up


----------



## OEOE (Mar 25, 2018)

Borderline obsessive, definitely, but resale, no way. I have given a couple away to worthy recipients though.


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 26, 2018)

Mine were coming to this site then....

Observation, Appropriation, Utilization.


----------



## seery (Mar 27, 2018)

My addiction began in 1990 when our Police distributor started carrying Laser Products (Surefire).

And can honestly say that after 28 years, I'm still in the infatuation stage.


----------



## billbebob (Mar 27, 2018)

My introduction began in the early 1990's with the old and dim solitarie keychain light and Mag AA light for theater work and A MAG 3C light in the car.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 28, 2018)

Don't know what stage it is but last night I dreamed my favorite jacket got stolen and all I could think of was the flashlights in the pockets. It seems I spent the rest of the night dreaming of trying to get them back from some crime boss who was holding them for ransome.....


----------



## IlluminationDomination (Apr 2, 2018)

griff said:


> the Five Stages of Flashlight Collecting:
> Infatuation, Justification, Appropriation, Obsession, and Resale...........



Justification and obsession seem to be the the major symptoms of the flashoholic!!! Eventually the realization that selling some can justify buying more!:naughty:


----------



## Darryl Staw (Apr 2, 2018)

...I don't think I'm at a stage of "Addiction" just yet. I've gone through the "Justification" stage and the "Appropriation" stage already. I think I'm at, what might be called...the "Trouble-shooting" stage...LOL...Gotta find out a fix for a Fenix I own...


----------



## magellan (May 31, 2018)

A bump for a great thread.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 31, 2018)

In a holding pattern, here. Waiting for the new owner of Foursevens to release new product. :candle: 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (May 31, 2018)

I'm revamping 1-4 to a certain degree. Instead of anything online I've turned to budget numbers from odd sources like grocery stores. Nothing dramatic, nor dynamic. Just a few dollars spent at a time on old school companies current line ups of dime store products using new school technology. They seem to be selling runtime over output and I'm totally cool with that.

Some are old school user serviceable too.


----------

